# Fight of 2006



## Odin (Jan 2, 2007)

while reading another thread i got to thinking now the year is done...what do you reckon was the best fight of the year?....and what do you think would be the best match ups for this up and coming year?


----------



## Slihn (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like to see Baukaw vs Bonjasky I know that because of the difference in weight that will never happen though.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 9, 2007)

I loved the Hughes vs. St. Pierre fight.  I would like to see Tim vs. Fedor, I don't see it happening but I would love to see Fedor hand him a whuppin.


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2007)

Slihn said:


> I would like to see Baukaw vs Bonjasky I know that because of the difference in weight that will never happen though.


 
That would make a good fight I'd like to see Baukaw fight Souwer again (without souwer having a mangled face!)Baukaw seriously worked on his punching at the last GP it would be good to see them fight now.

Have you seen this fight?
Muay thai legend Johmod vs Baukaw....muay thai legend fights a legenmd in the making.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKskpohkUg


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2007)

matt.m said:


> I loved the Hughes vs. St. Pierre fight. I would like to see Tim vs. Fedor, I don't see it happening but I would love to see Fedor hand him a whuppin.


 

lol I would love to see Fedor hand a whooping to Timmy....no need to worry Heath herring and crop cop are both in the UFC heavyweight division this year and both spell trouble for Old Jabby.


----------

